# Client für ein Browsergame



## Lokriel (21. Aug 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich möchte wie der Titel schon sagt ein Clientprogramm für ein Browsergame schreiben.
Nur leider bin ich ein Anfänger in den Netzwerksachen:bahnhof: und wollte wissen ob mir jemand helfen könnte.
Ich breuchte nur ein paar Beispiele für Methoden und deren Verwndung dann würde ich mich warscheinlich zurechtfinden.

Danke im voraus an alle die mir helfen wollen.


----------



## Evil-Devil (21. Aug 2012)

Der Browser ist dein Client. Sonst wäre es nicht mehr ein reines Browsergame.

Was genau willst du denn für ein Browsergame machen und welche Technologien willst du einsetzen? Das ist nicht was man mal so eben schreibt. Du brauchst das Frontend - den Client - der im Browser angezeigt wird, das kann HTML, FLASH, HTML5, ein Applet, Unity WebPlugin oder anderes sein. Sobald du einen physischen Client hast verlässt du den Browser und hast gänzlich andere Anforderungen zu beachten.

Und natürlich auf der Server Seite die Datenbank, die ganzen Logiken zum Ablauf des Spiels etc pp.


----------



## Lokriel (21. Aug 2012)

das browsergame ist ein Text und Bild basiertes spiel es ist ausschlieslich in html und php geschrieben


----------



## Evil-Devil (21. Aug 2012)

Dann kannst du doch weiterhin den Browser als Client nutzen. Alternativ ginge natürlich auch eine Swing HTML Ansicht, nur ob die besser rendert oder notwendig ist musst du selbst entscheiden, denn der Benutzer muss in dem Falle ja jedes Mal zunächst den Client starten.

Ich kenne ein Browsergame das auch einen Client anbietet, der Hauptunterschied ist dabei das viele Animationen und Zusatzgrafiken erzeugt/geladen werden um mehr statistische Informationen gut auf den Schirm zu bringen. Das wird denke ich nicht deine Intention sein


----------



## SlaterB (21. Aug 2012)

HttpClient mag etwas sein

HttpClient - HttpClient Home


> End of life
> 
> The Commons HttpClient project is now end of life, and is no longer being developed. It has been replaced by the Apache HttpComponents project in its HttpClient and HttpCore modules, which offer better performance and more flexibility.


oh


----------



## Lokriel (21. Aug 2012)

nein mein anligen ist eher alle unnötigen informationen auszublenden wie zb werbung usw das möchte ich umgehen


----------



## Evil-Devil (21. Aug 2012)

Lokriel hat gesagt.:


> nein mein anligen ist eher alle unnötigen informationen auszublenden wie zb werbung usw das möchte ich umgehen



*räusper*, da solltest du dir einfach vernünftigen Webspace und Domain kaufen. Ab 5€ im Monat bist schon dabei.


----------



## Lokriel (21. Aug 2012)

Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:


> *räusper*, da solltest du dir einfach vernünftigen Webspace und Domain kaufen. Ab 5€ im Monat bist schon dabei.


nur ist es halt nich mein Browsergame und somit hilft mir webspace um 5€ im monat auch nich viel


----------



## SlaterB (21. Aug 2012)

siehe auch mein Posting zwischendurch und da noch nicht erwäht aber naheliegend kann ich auch etwas nominell neues einfügen:
AdBlocker für normalen Browser


----------



## BrowserGameAGB (21. Aug 2012)

Vielleicht sollte man vorher auch nochmal die AGBs des BrowserGames konsultieren und in Erfahrung bringen, ob man über etwas anderes als handelsübliche Browser überhaupt zugreifen darf


----------



## MWCS (21. Aug 2012)

Und vielleicht auch mal über eine Premiummitgliedschaft nachdenken. Ein Browsergame programmiert sich nicht von selbst und die Werbung ist nunmal dafür gedacht, das Browsergame zu finanzieren.


----------



## Lokriel (25. Aug 2012)

also 1. bin ich premium user 
2. ist mein internet extrem lahm und deswegen kann ich die meisten grafiken nicht laden.
weil ich sonst zu lange brauche und deswegen kann ich das spiel nicht gescheit spielen. 
darum will ich ein offline programm schreiben das nur die http reqests versendet
damit alles schneller geht 
die bilder und texte speichere ich ins programm


----------



## Lokriel (26. Aug 2012)

deswegen würde ich es sehr nett finden wenn mir wer helfen könnte dabei


----------



## TKausL (26. Aug 2012)

Wie bereits des öfteren gesagt wurde ist das ganze mit sicherheit in den AGB's verboten worden.
Außerdem lädst du die Bilder ohnehin nicht bei jedem Seitenaufruf, dafür gibt es einen Cache.
In manchen Browsern kannst du das nachladen der Bilder sogar ganz abschalten oder gewisse Addons installieren, welche die Seite "live" verändern, womit du z.B. die URL's zu den Grafiken umleiten kannst.


----------



## Lokriel (26. Aug 2012)

echt keiner hier der mir helfen möchte das ist echt nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt hab ich dachte in den forum sind alle hilfs bereit und nett aber das einzige was ich vor finde sind leute die glauben sie können was und dann beantwortet man mir nich mal die frage was für methoden ich brauche oder gibt mir beispiele wie ich es tun könnte echt nicht hilfreich also von eigentlich gescheiten menschen hätt ich mehr erwartet


----------



## SlaterB (27. Aug 2012)

zu einer unspezifischen Aufgabenstellung, kann man nicht mehr schreiben als z.B. mein Link,
(grundlegenderes findet man mit Begriffen aus deinen Posting in 5 Min. im Netz,  
einfach nur Standard-Information zu Java-Netzwerk im Lehrbuch sowieso, das wiederholt hier niemand)

und kostenlose Hilfe kann man sowieso nicht verbindlich erhoffen, die einfachsten Themen gehen mit etwas Pech manchmal unter,

was aber zwingend zu erwarten ist ist Freundlichkeit des Frage-Stellenden,
wo also das Forum ohne Pflichten nicht versagt hat (haben kann), hast du wiederum gegen die Grundsätze verstoßen,
überlege mal wie du damit in deinen eigenen Ansprüchen zurecht kommst

und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass noch wer antwortet, dürfte nebenbei gesunken sein..


----------



## ARadauer (27. Aug 2012)

Lokriel hat gesagt.:


> deswegen würde ich es sehr nett finden wenn mir wer helfen könnte dabei



Hast du einen konkrete Frage?

"Ich will einen Bot schreiben, weiß aber nicht wie! Helft mir!" - sinngemäß -> ist keine Frage ;-)

Ich würd mir mal selenium ansehen...


----------



## Evil-Devil (27. Aug 2012)

Lokriel hat gesagt.:


> 2. ist mein internet extrem lahm und deswegen kann ich die meisten grafiken nicht laden.


Bietet das Spiel kein Grafikpaket zum Download an? Oder handelt es sich gar um ein Flash-Game?

Du könntest den Namen des Spiels in den Raum stellen. Dann würde man die Frage mit den AGB beantworten können und auch ob es überhaupt technisch möglich/sinnvoll ist einen externen Client zu basteln. Denn mit den HTTP Anfragen ist es selten getan. Javascript wird schließlich von den meisten Browser Spielen bis zur Vergasung exzessiv genutzt.


----------



## SlaterB (27. Aug 2012)

> Du könntest den Namen des Spiels in den Raum stellen. Dann würde man die Frage mit den AGB beantworten können 

darauf extra nochmal anzusprechen, ist natürlich auch nicht nett,
kann ab jetzt nun wirklich für alle Zeit ausgeklammert werden, zumindest nicht mehr direkt den genervten Lokriel irgendwie einbeziehen 

jeder der einen Werbe-Blocker benutzt kann für sich mal überlegen wie das mit den 'AGB' jeder besuchten Seite im Internet zusammenpasst


----------



## Evil-Devil (27. Aug 2012)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> > Du könntest den Namen des Spiels in den Raum stellen. Dann würde man die Frage mit den AGB beantworten können
> 
> darauf extra nochmal anzusprechen, ist natürlich auch nicht nett,
> kann ab jetzt nun wirklich für alle Zeit ausgeklammert werden, zumindest nicht mehr direkt den genervten Lokriel irgendwie einbeziehen
> ...



Ok, das war böse ^^"

OT: Wenn Werbung nicht ständig von n Dritten nachgeladen würde und sinnvoll in das Website Layout integriert würde, dann würden imho mehr Leute die Werbung erlauben. Davon abgesehen, wenn er einen Premium Account hat, wieso sieht er dann noch Werbung? Das ist doch ein Widerspruch.


----------



## Lokriel (27. Aug 2012)

das Spiel heißt Freewar
und laut dem §13 der AGB von freewar muss das tool nur von einem admin bestätigt werden und dann öffentlich zugenglich sein 
ich möchte den client schreiben weil es mich interesiert wie es funktionier und weil ich davon einen nutzen haben kann 
ich hoffe das ihr mir helfen könn und über den letzten post hinweg sehen könnt.
denn ich bin derzeit ziemlich gestresst wegen ein paar privaten angelegenheiten dud deswegen war ich leicht reizbar ich entschuldige mich dafür.

Mfg Lokriel


----------



## Nardian (28. Aug 2012)

Neben dem was schon gesagt wurde (zb dass du Apache's HttpComponents anschaun solltest) was im grunde alles netzwerkseitige beinhaltet was du brauchst, muss ich dir ernsthaft von deiner idee abraten.

So wie ich das sehe willst du entweder einen bot basteln, oder gleich einen eigenen browser.
Einen bot wird der Admin nicht erlauben / freistellen --> verschwendete zeit.
und einen eigenen browser zu schreiben ist genauso sinnfrei.

btw - ich kenne das spiel, habs mal vor paar jahren gespielt.. ja, da gibt es durchaus viele grafiken, aber wie hier auch schon erwähnt wurde, haben heute alle browser caches eingebaut, wodurch die bilder NICHT jedes mal neugeladen werden müssen (geht sogar weiter - wenn ein bild mehrmals sichtbar ist, was bei freewar meiner erinnerung nach oft der fall war, dann wird das trotzdem nur ein einziges mal geladen).
Vielleicht ist ja nicht dein internet so unglaublich lahm (du müsstest für das spiel schon ISDN oder ähnliches haben, damit das unspielbar-lahm läuft), sondern einfach dein computer die vielen grafiken / javascript / animationen (falls es welche gibt, ka, wie gesagt hab schon seit vielen jahren nicht mehr reingeschaut) ... 

MfG


ps.: falls du trotz allem doch anfangen möchtest, fang wie von SlaterB empfohlen bei HttpComponents an, und bitte hab etwas verständnis dafür, dass falls du einen bot schreiben willst (der mit sicherheit nicht vom admin erlaubt wird und somit mit sicherheit gegen die regeln verstoßen wird) wir hier im forum dir dabei leider nicht helfen werden.


----------

